# Thats my girl!!!!



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Sasha is currently taking a beginners agility class. She loves the class despite the presence of the trainers border collie and a male german shepherd classmate (she really HATES other herding dogs - my little miss Alpha b****!)

So Saturday we were doing the figure 8 jumps (which she nailed) when around the back corner she makes eye contact with the other german shepherd and decides to go after him. A quick "Come" and she was right back on track!

I'm very proud of my little girl for listening. I know we cant control certain personality traits but I can control her behaviour and I'm just beyond thrilled!!! Now only if I could call her off squirrels!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Good girl, Sasha!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

That is great!

She is welcome to come to my place to chase squirrels lols!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Clare...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------

